# My Handsome Husband



## MyaLover (Apr 4, 2008)

On our recent trip to Florida


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 4, 2008)

handsome indeed! but you missed the focus on his eyes.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Apr 4, 2008)

I was going to say the same. He is not in focus.


----------



## niforpix (Apr 8, 2008)

Yup, the focus is on the corner of the chair (in that area anyway...).


----------

